# Whats cheaper abroad??



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hello again!

Planning what to buy before our tour of Europe, We are undecieded just how far to go with what things to buy before we leave. We don't want to add the extra weight of items before leaving, when things will be the same or cheaper once we get across the channel. Can anyone advise on comparative prices for such items as :-

Clothes/shoes

Make-up/cosmetics

Bedding

..or any other essential items which would be useful but more expensive abroad.
Many thanks
Sandy & Graham


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Mainland Europe.
Tobacco, Wine and Diesel cheaper but not much else, clothes, shoes, bedding etc about the same if not more expensive.. 

Morocco
European goods expensive but local made products and produce dirt cheap, diesel €0.70 lt, **** €1 but alcohol, if you can find it, is expensive.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

we always take enough t-bags to last the journey (even if it is 6 months !!) & I MUST have my Heinz Salad cream....other than that we will eat locally produced produce & enjoy it too !!
We don't buy much else while on our travels...how much STUFF can you carry in a van anyway ??
Scotjimland.....most seasoned travellers to Morocco will take enough alcohol with them for the duration.(hic).....one year we had a nasty suprise on the cost of a case of beer in Marrakesh....we had forgotten that my (beer-drinking) eldest daughter was coming to stay with us for a week !! We actually normally carry excess beer to use as a sweetener with the locals...if we reach the end of our trip & havn't used it all up we give it to Moroccan friends in Sidi Ifni....always gratefully received !!

Jenny(at her daughters house!!)


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Cheaper Abroad?*

Hello Castaway,

My wife and I have found some good savings on shoes in the Halle a Chaussures outlets in France. These shoe supermarkets are to be found on the same Centres Commerciale that you buy your food and diesel from, that is near the Auchan/Carrefour/Leclerc hypermarche.

Most major French towns have these outlets somewhere on the outskirts.

Eribiste


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Almost everything seems to be cheaper in France except Meat and prime fish. The clothes can be cheap in many outlets but my other half wouldn't wear them mostly! Sports gear in DECATHLON can be good value. Sandals and flip flops good value in Supermarche/Le Clercs. Bring your own bedding as, personally, I would like to have my bed from the off and I couldn't be bothered shopping for bedding on my hols.

IH


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you for all you suggestions folks.

Tea bags - yes - only been abroad a few times but on none of those occasions did I experience what I call a 'decent' cup of char!

*scurries off to add tea bags to growing list*

Sounds like there is not going to be too much difference in prices, so seeing as we have a large garage in the van which is only 'half' taken up with 'essentials' like scooter, fishing gear, inflatable kayak *coughs* perhaps I better stock up on a few more things.

*scurries off again to add Voddie and flumps to list*

Thank you again
Sandy


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

our " must take" list includes

Tea bags
Cheddar cheese ( we are even taking a big block to our friends who live in France)
Baked beans ( usually only available in areas with large brit population)
HP sauce
Malt vinegar ( only get wine vinegar in france)
Mustard Pickle
Curry sauces ( our friends are curry fiends and cannot get decent curry sauces in France - we are taking a box of about 20 assorted types with us for them)

have you got your vehicle bulb kits, warning triangles and reflective jackets? we have also been told that cycle helmets are obligatory in Spain


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

definitely take tea bags - those yellow ones on a string can only contain 3 tea leaves as the tea is sooo weak. 8O


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

3 leaves???? blimey you were lucky, recon mine had one and that was recycled!!!!

Now vinegar, that's a though, have to stock up on that, hubby drowns his meals in the stuff - says it disguised the taste - don't know what he means by that :? 

Cheddar Cheese, yes a must, cannot do without a nice bit of Cheddar or Wensleydale Gromit.

Bulbs, reflective jackets/triangles all packed, helmets, well we are taking a scooter so if we hire cycles we can use them -might start a new trend  

Thanks Sandy


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

I find nearly everything is cheaper abroad but :

" Rizzlas " i buy a Box in Uk 

" English Mustard "

' Andrews Liver Salts :" For my Turkish Friend who cannot buy them there !

" Good First Aid Kit with Syringe " if your going to Mid East 

" Suasages " 

" 240 Volt Adaptors " " Gas Regulators "

' Cash , £s GBP , Euros and US Dollars " are much more valued in Eygpt , Jorden etc that Eygptian £s and the local shop will give you a much better rate than any bank , i keep a savings account with a Greek Bank that gives me over 5% Interest on my £GBP and a Euro account and Visa Card too !


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes (if you love them like us). Cant be found anywhere.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Whats cheaper abroad??

Beer (but not always in bars)

Ralph


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

tea made with 3 leaves was traditionally known as shamrock tea

Noel


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

So far as I can see no-one has mentioned "Marmite" - twice the price in Europe. However, our weekly shopping bill is 30% cheaper than UK, but we do have enough teabags scattered about the house to last a couple of years!


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

Couldn't find English type Pickle in France although Intermarche's "Onion and Orange" is a delicious alternative!

Things to take - some EU countries require glasses wearers to carry a spare pair. Also, if you're taking any 240 volt items with fused plugs, take spare fuses.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Marmite - yup got a couple of large pots of that.

Fuses, never thought of them - ta!

Lidl, reading through the Aries 2007 book I notice a couple of the Aires direct you to 'just by Lidl - or something similar, now, assuming this is the same Lidl that we have here in the K does anyone know if they sell a similar range?


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sandy and Graham,
Most essentials you'd pack anyway.
But what is nice over in france are the different things you can buy to what you'd get here. We spend a lot of time in supermarkets planning the next meal!!
Of course wine, beer and diesel are cheaper.
Have a good trip! Mike


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Mike, sure are going to try - been long enough in the planning, now less than a month off reality*gulp* Gra has great ideas about catching fish - and cooking them - that I have got to see, that will be a good nights entertainment *snigger* last time I attempted to cook a fresh fish I put it in the microwave and it's eyes shot out and hit the inside of the door - put me off fish for life!!


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Glasses*

My Teenage Son wears Glasses so we allways get an Eye Test done ( Free in the UK ) before Travelling to Cyprus ..then match the Prescription and buy 2 pairs of designer type ones for £30 Each ... Much better than the ' Free " Ones in the UK ( that they usually talk you into spending £100 on U.V , Tints , Vari-Focal , Stronger Frames etc :evil:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep, same Lidl, only better (I think). We do most of our shopping in one when we're travelling abroad cos the fresh stuff like fruit and veg is good, I don't think it is quite so good here. And, there is always something 'interesting' to buy that you don't really need but you buy it anyway cos its cheap :roll:


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

you too eh! have bought some wonderful cheap 'useless' things from Lidl, but they are all ways good quality 'useless!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

campsites are a lot cheaper in france and so is wine and beer but not on site


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Was looking through the CC European campsite book this morning and thought some of the sites were a bit pricey, especially when you take into consideration that hook up is often charged as an extra. I guess we will find plenty around that are reasonable that are not listed.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

get your hands on a copy of acsi book and the off season discount card
that comes with it http://www.acsi.eu/en/home/l2-n144/ there are 950 + sites in 17 countries to order see the ad at the top of the main page


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you for Link, have ordered one, but as we are going away next month we have had to go for the 2007 card, but as they said we will probably get our money back in one night pitch!!!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

chapter said:


> get your hands on a copy of acsi book and the off season discount card
> that comes with it http://www.acsi.eu/en/home/l2-n144/ there are 950 + sites in 17 countries to order see the ad at the top of the main page


The 2007 book at £6.50, contained 1,134 camp sites in 17 European countries.

Ralph


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> chapter said:
> 
> 
> > get your hands on a copy of acsi book and the off season discount card
> ...


Unfortunately we will be out of the country when the 2008 edition comes out, we have got the 2007 one now so I am sure we will find that useful along with the Aires and CC book.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

> Unfortunately we will be out of the country when the 2008 edition comes out, we have got the 2007 one now so I am sure we will find that useful along with the Aires and CC book.


I bought the 2006 and 2007 books in two different camping / caravan shops in this country (no need to send for it), so presumably if you look in the right shops when you are away, you should be able to get the new book wherever you are when it does come out.

Ralph


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Here is a good French website full of campsites - http://camping.hpaguide.com/en/ -
Mike


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

There is also a budding but good campsite database here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

Ralph


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

One thing we always but when in France (apart from Wine, and Mayonnaise de Dijon) is coffee. The french don't drink much instant coffee. the brits don't drink much real coffee, so instant is cheap here, and real is cheap over there. 
We buy 4 x 250g packs of Grande-Mere or one of the good medium-range coffees. Look out for special offers in the supermarkets, one of them is normally doing a 4 for 3 offer. From memory about €4 a kilo.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Leaves more room for my tea bags then :lol:


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi castaway - live fresh sea fishing bait isn't easy to get hold of from the shops. I take an old flat tine potato fork strapped on the bike rack and dig it whilst fishing or when available - happy casting. try these two wines from Lidles if they are still in stock - Grand vin de Bordeaux "Bordeaux Superieur 2005" & for the ladies Baywood "Zindfandel Rose 2005" on our last bottles from May so heading off on Monday to "dip a line" for a few weeks around La Rochelle and Ille de Ra, maybe further down if it gets chilly.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Sausages * ?????????????????????????

I cant believe anyone can take sausages


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

*Whats cheaper abroad*

A good cup of tea will be affected by the "water" you use and where you get it from, you can't always blame the tea bag

Beware of french cheap plonk, it doesn't travel well, so don't bring any home.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cheaper Abroad*

Just returned from the Dordogne.

Fresh Figs, Hazel Nuts, Walnuts, Apples, Pears. Free, they just fall on your Van or Head.
At Waitrose fresh figs 39p each I had fresh figs for breakfast for twelve days free.

Seriously take tea dont know wether its more expensive abroad but what they sell aint Tea.

Steve


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Cheaper in Europe*

In Germany:.

Tchibo Filter coffee;...2 x 250g vacpak 4.44 Euros
Senseo coffee pods.. 18 per pack 1.95 Euros

Treasure Island (UK) prices £6.30 and £2.24.

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Cupboards are starting to look like a over spill from Typoo at the moment!

Sausages? who's taking sausages???


Live bait expensive : - GOOD - will be finding less things squirming around me fridge!!!

Don't bring cheap plonk back home : - good idea - drink as much as you can Before leaving!!!  


What about toothpaste, make up , over the counter pills etc how do the prices of them compare with the U K?


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

In find that 'cheap plonk' ain't bad at all unless you get the really cheap stuff in plastic bottles. Most supermarkets have their range of *recommended wines*. In the Intermarche it called *'Expert Club'* shown at the top of the label. We have never gone wrong with these at £1.50 to £2.50 per bottle. In fact their Cotes du Rhone is excellent and they also do it in boxes. Cheaper and packs better and is less heavy than bottles


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

castaway said:


> Thank you for all you suggestions folks.
> 
> Tea bags - yes - only been abroad a few times but on none of those occasions did I experience what I call a 'decent' cup of char!
> 
> ...


Voddie and flumps .. girl (I think) after my own heart. Can't go wrong now. Essentials are under your belt ... everything else is a luxury! :lol:


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

custard creams............nowhere in europe are they available, be warned.

leffe bier blonde in pidou's................£11/24

here £1.35 ea

chenet cabernet syrah £10.50/6 pidou

here....................£4-5


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

*What's cheaper abroad?*

Small plastic bottles of wine for cooking - another one of our "must stock up at the supermarche" items


----------



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Everything is cheaper as for quoting prices impossible without knowing exactly what items you intend to buy from which country as a general rule of thumb spain if using markets 1/2 UK prices France 2 thirds UK prices this obviously means that you shop around for the item you need ,there are very few exceptions to this rule even things like vehicle servicing and parts for vehicles . good luck with your shopping as wellas your trip waddy


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your tips and wishes, getting close now *squeals like little girlie and excitedly washes down flump with glass of voddie*

We had, without really comparing prices abroad to any great extend, pinned our hopes on being able to live a little cheaper than in the UK. To help out the budget we assumed food and fuel prices would be cheaper, it seems like fuel definitely will be in France and Spain at least, and I will just have to spend a bit more time looking for edible bargains - well time is something we will finally have *chuckle*.

I am still tempted to pack a bit of everything, but hubby keeps telling me we are not going to Outer Mongolia - but you never know do you!!!!


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

british biscuits, tea bags and proper sausages are always at the top of the 'must bring' list that my friend in Italy requests everyyear.
Everything abroad is cheaper than the cost of living here.
If you don't take too much with you, you can bring much more back!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We are of the "wait and buy as much as possible when you are there" brigade. However, we do take cup-a-soups (pathetic I know  ) Just the thing to warm you up on a cold day with a sandwich lunch. The French ones are a bit like they used to be here about 20 years ago - make pints of undrinkable thick glue. Otherwise all foodstuffs are bought in markets, local shops and supermarkets in a nation the really honours quality food.

Sue


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

adbe said:


> british biscuits, tea bags and proper sausages are always at the top of the 'must bring' list that my friend in Italy requests everyyear.
> Everything abroad is cheaper than the cost of living here.
> If you don't take too much with you, you can bring much more back!


Proper sausages..................

Proper sausages start at Calais.........


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

yeh! but for my friend in italy she can have really excellent sausages everyday of the week. She wants the lincolnshire sausages she cant get over there!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

adbe said:


> yeh! but for my friend in italy she can have really excellent sausages everyday of the week. She wants the lincolnshire sausages she cant get over there!


Thats OK then.......


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

> Was looking through the CC European campsite book this morning and thought some of the sites were a bit pricey, especially when you take into consideration that hook up is often charged as an extra. I guess we will find plenty around that are reasonable that are not listed.


We nearly always use aires. These are anything from free to €10 /night (high season). Usually around $4-6. This can include electric, and always includes fresh water and dump facilities.

Also, no problem wildcamping almost anywhere sensible in France. They really don't mind, & we've never had any agro from yoofs, etc.

Enjoy your trip!

Bruce


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

We will certainly be having a go at the wild camping bit!, every time we save a few Euros on one day I can spend more the next :lol:


----------

